# [gelöst] kde 4.2.1 Probleme mit Plasma?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo 

Ich habe kde--4.2.1 und qt- installiert. Gestern stürzte meine kde-session ab. Es gab eine Fehlermeldung mit Plasma. Habe dem erst einmal keien Wert beigemessen. Bin dann unter icewm daran gegangen auf qt-4.2.2 umzustellen. revdep-rebuild. Dann wollte ich noch einmal kde-base/plasma-workspace compillieren. Geht nicht.

```
Linking CXX executable plasma

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkephal.so: undefined

 reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::argumentAt(int) const'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusAbstractInterface::asyncCallWithArgumentList(QString con

st&, QList<QVariant> const&)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QByteArray::indexOf(char const*, int) const'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::reply() const'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::~QDBusPendingCall()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::QDBusPendingCall(QDBusPendingCall const&)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::assign(QDBusPendingCall const&)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::waitForFinished()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::setMetaTypes(int, int const*)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::QDBusPendingReplyData()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QString::replace(QChar, QLatin1String const&, Qt::CaseSensiti

vity)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::~QDBusPendingReplyData()'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [plasma/shells/desktop/plasma] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [plasma/shells/desktop/CMakeFiles/plasma_qgv.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3991:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2989:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *             environment, line 2775:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1118:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspac

e-4.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-w

orkspace-4.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3991:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

*             environment, line 2989:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *             environment, line 2775:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1118:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspac

e-4.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/plasma-w

orkspace-4.2.1/temp/environment'.

```

kde Apps lassen sich nicht mehr starten. Beispiel

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ dolphin

"/usr/bin/dolphin(13204)" Error in thread 140240128841568 : "org.freedesktop.DBu

s.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was no

t provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/dolphin(13204)" Error in thread 140240128841568 : "QLocalSocket::conne

ctToServer: Invalid name"

dolphin(13204) <unnamed>::GlobalModelContainer::init: Failed to connect to Nepom

uk server via local socket "/home/olaf/.kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/socket"

dolphin(13204): Attempt to use QAction "close_tab" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

dolphin(13204): Attempt to use QAction "show_info_panel" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

dolphin(13204): Attempt to use QAction "show_folders_panel" with KXMLGUIFactory!

 

dolphin(13204): Attempt to use QAction "show_terminal_panel" with KXMLGUIFactory

! 

dolphin(13204): Attempt to use QAction "show_places_panel" with KXMLGUIFactory! 

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ dolphin(13204) KToolInvocation::klauncher: klauncher not

 running... launching kdeinit

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/klauncher

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kded4

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca4

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca4

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kbuildsycoca4(13509) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/

usr/local/share/applications/ntfs-config.desktop" is not compliant with XDG stan

dard (missing trailing semicolon). 

kbuildsycoca4(13509) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry MimeType in "/us

r/share/applications/peazip.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing

 trailing semicolon). 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/kconf_update

kdeinit4: preparing to launch 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch 

dolphin: symbol lookup error: dolphin: undefined symbol: _ZN8QPainter10drawPixma

pERK7QPointFRK7QPixmap
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ konsole

konsole: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_konsole.so: undefined symbol: _ZN7QTabBar9hideEventEP10QHideEvent
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ kate

kate: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libkateinterfaces.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN11QTreeWidget17setSelectionModelEP19QItemSelectionModel
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ konqueror

kded(13484) KDEDModule::setModuleName: registerObject() successful for  "favicons"

kded(13484) Kded::registerWindowId: "favicons"

konqueror(14458) KonqViewManager::setCurrentProfile: "webbrowsing" localPath= "/home/olaf/.kde4/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/webbrowsing"

kdeinit4: preparing to launch 

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/kio_http_cache_cleaner

kded(13484) Solid::Control::ManagerBasePrivate::loadBackend: Error loading ' "Netzwerk (Dummy)" ', KService said:  "QLibrary::resolve_sys: Symbol „init_solid_fakenet“ ist nicht in /usr/lib64/kde4/solid_fakenet.so definiert (/usr/lib64/kde4/solid_fakenet.so: undefined symbol: init_solid_fakenet)"

kded(13484) KDEDModule::setModuleName: registerObject() successful for  "networkstatus"

kded(13484) KDEDModule::setModuleName: registerObject() successful for  "kcookiejar"

kdeinit4: preparing to launch 

konqueror: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_konqueror.so: undefined symbol: _ZN22QDBusAbstractInterface25asyncCallWithArgumentListERK7QStringRK5QListI8QVariantE
```

MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Mar 13, 2009 7:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

emerge ksmserver

```
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so

[ 82%] Built target kdeinit_ksmserver

Scanning dependencies of target ksmserver

[ 85%] Building CXX object ksmserver/CMakeFiles/ksmserver.dir/ksmserver_dummy.o

Linking CXX executable ksmserver

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libsolidcontrol.so: und

efined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::argumentAt(int) const'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libsolidcontrol.so: und

efined reference to `QDBusAbstractInterface::asyncCallWithArgumentList(QString c

onst&, QList<QVariant> const&)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QByteArray::indexOf(char const*, int) const'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::reply() const'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libsolidcontrol.so: und

efined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::~QDBusPendingCall()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::QDBusPendingCall(QDBusPendingCall const&)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libsolidcontrol.so: und

efined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::assign(QDBusPendingCall const&)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QDBusPendingCall::waitForFinished()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libsolidcontrol.so: und

efined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::setMetaTypes(int, int const*)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libsolidcontrol.so: und

efined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::QDBusPendingReplyData()'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libkworkspace.so: undef

ined reference to `QString::replace(QChar, QLatin1String const&, Qt::CaseSensiti

vity)'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib64/libsolidcontrol.so: und

efined reference to `QDBusPendingReplyData::~QDBusPendingReplyData()'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [ksmserver/ksmserver] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [ksmserver/CMakeFiles/ksmserver.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3741:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2891:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *             environment, line 2677:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1020:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.1

/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksmserve

r-4.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3741:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2891:  Called kde4-base_src_make

 *             environment, line 2677:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1020:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksmserver-4.2.1

/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/ksmserve

r-4.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> Ich habe kde--4.2.1 und qt- installiert. Gestern stürzte meine kde-session ab. Es gab eine Fehlermeldung mit Plasma. Habe dem erst einmal keien Wert beigemessen. Bin dann unter icewm daran gegangen auf qt-4.2.2 umzustellen. revdep-rebuild. Dann wollte ich noch einmal kde-base/plasma-workspace compillieren. Geht nicht.

 

qt-?

Und umstellen auf qt-4.2.2? Sicher?

Wenn es um ein aktuelles qt geht, dann emerge doch mal qt-dbus, qt-gui und qt neu. Falls etwas davon noch nicht installiert ist, dürfte das ein Bug sein. Workaround wäre dann möglicherweise qt4 als USE-Flag zu aktivieren.

Jetzt hab ich aber genug spekuliert.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Da du die qt Version gewechselt hast solltest du, wenn noch nicht geschehen, zuerst die kdelibs neu mergen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe qt 4.5.0 komplett installiert. Danke

----------

